# Animated Engineer Waving...



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*This project was a little more involved but not real hard to do.. Just have to do some cutting on your Engneer like cut his head off and arms.. *

*Hope it can work on your eng's or also we have also done some on pass cars to.. .Any way do to the e-mail asking how to so it post again ... Took some time to get to them in the old post. *

*Link. *http://www.mylargescale.com/archive/forum/topic.asp?topic_id=41493











*If want to see some of these projects in action go to my link

http://www.mogulus.com/noelw

and hit the On DEMAND Button at bottome of videos.. then look for the clip you want.* 
Tks again for ask to repost.. Noel


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when you posted this, but had forgotten it. 
Thanks for the refresh, 
Matt


----------

